# Sticky  Monthly Competitions on Hiatus



## Dave T Hobbit

*As part of the overhaul of awards following Photobucket's knackering of images, we are stopping monthly competitions.

Once the new award structure has been decided, we will review both the competitions and rewards.*


----------



## SwedeMarine

Does this include the APC?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

SwedeMarine said:


> Does this include the APC?


The Army Painting Competition is a yearly challenge, so is currently still going. If that changes, we'll make a separate announcement in that thread.


----------



## Brother Emund

Nooooooooooo, what am I to do now? 


.


----------



## Shandathe

Keep painting, @Brother Emund, keep painting.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

@Dave T Hobbit, can you least finish off the July comps, that made it as far as voting? Suspending it mid vote is bad form.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Khorne's Fist said:


> @*Dave T Hobbit* , can you least finish off the July comps, that made it as far as voting? Suspending it mid vote is bad form.


We haven't suspended last month's competitions. The voting thread for the painting contest went up a week ago (http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/modelling-painting/217266-july-painting-deathmatch-voting.html). Looks like you've already voted.

No one entered the July conversion contest.


----------



## Creon

any news on resumption?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Creon said:


> any news on resumption?



We're still considering which option to pick on reputation and awards. Don't want to make any decisions on what winners get until that's happened.


----------



## Leonard

Keep painting guys


----------



## Brother Emund

This is how I look now after the monthly writing challenge ended. Please bring them back!

.


----------



## Old Man78

With regard to the competitions, I'm willing to get the "Army Painting Competition" running again in the new year if people are up for it. The festive season is upon us and people may like a motivational arena for their holiday goodies or in my case the "procrastinators grey pile" on the desk.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Old Man78 said:


> With regard to the competitions, I'm willing to get the "Army Painting Competition" running again in the new year if people are up for it. The festive season is upon us and people may like a motivational arena for their holiday goodies or in my case the "procrastinators grey pile" on the desk.


I'll give you a dig-out if you need it, mate. I'll need a motivational tool to get my pile of DG plastics finished.


----------



## Old Man78

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'll give you a dig-out if you need it, mate. I'll need a motivational tool to get my pile of DG plastics finished.


Happy days! And I'll need all the help I can get, casual banter, glib remarks and the occasional idea are my normal areas of activity. May tweak the original rules a little bit, ease back into it, rather than balls deep on the first thrust. I'll pm you in a few days with my "ideas" such as they are, see what you think.


----------

